# HOW TO TEST FOR A BAD SOLENOID



## soriano (Apr 24, 2008)

I THINK ONE OF MY SOLENOIDS WENT OUT AND I WAS WONDERING IF ANYBODY KNOWS HOW TO CHECK FOR A BAD ONE WITH A MULTIMETER


----------



## O.G.ryder530 (Oct 5, 2010)

use a pair of jumper cables and just go down the line jumping one after another while hitting the switch :thumbsup:


----------



## soriano (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by O.G.ryder530_@Oct 8 2010, 12:56 PM~18767458
> *use a pair of jumper cables and just go down the line jumping one after another while hitting the switch :thumbsup:
> *


and where do i hook up the cables on the solenoid i mean where does the positive and negative go. thanks


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

i use a volt meter and put it to the setting that beeps if the leads are touching then hold one lead on each side of the noid then hit the switch if your meter beeps the noid is opening and closing if it beeps with out hitting the switch the noid is stuck


----------



## O.G.ryder530 (Oct 5, 2010)

only use one side of the jumper cables red or black it dont matter and use it as a heavy duty jumper wire to jump your noids where your power cable is connected and go down the line of noids and dont use those shittty noid connectors they suck make your own heavy duty cables about 3 or 4'' so when a noid goes u just disconnect the cables unscrew the noid and switch it out instead of pullin the whole stip of noids


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

I never re-use noids, they are put in at the same time. That means to me that the others that didnt burn are next in line and probley close to burning.


Why chance a fire or messing up a pump, hose, cylinder, gear ect.


----------



## O.G.ryder530 (Oct 5, 2010)

that sounds kinda lame if you burn 1 you replace the whole stip? fts


----------



## binky79 (May 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by O.G.ryder530_@Oct 8 2010, 09:30 PM~18770499
> *that sounds kinda lame if you burn 1 you replace the whole stip? fts
> *


Its noit lame its smart. Your running 36-72 volts threw a solenoid that I designed to run at 12 volts if one has worn out the others aren't far behind them. I would rather spend $20-$25 on 3 noids then $100 on a motor when they fuck it up. Or even worse hundreds of dollars when they start on fire.


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by binky79_@Oct 8 2010, 09:52 PM~18770617
> *Its noit lame its smart. Your running 36-72 volts threw a solenoid that I designed to run at 12 volts if one has worn out the others aren't far behind them. I would rather spend $20-$25 on 3 noids then $100 on a motor when they fuck it up. Or even worse hundreds of dollars when they start on fire.
> *



This man knows what he is talking about. Noids dont just go out like a light bulb, they wear out. And your not using 1 your using 2-3 and they are all doing the same thing together.


Even a REAL O.G.ryder would know that.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by binky79_@Oct 9 2010, 12:52 AM~18770617
> *I would rather spend $20-$25 on 3 noids
> *


buy them from this guy, much cheaper.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=560730&hl=


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 8 2010, 10:22 PM~18770784
> *buy them from this guy, much cheaper.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=560730&hl=
> *



SSSSSSSSShit, at those prices them guys that want to change only one now can aford to do them .  


why worry over $5 a noid?


----------



## O.G.ryder530 (Oct 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Oct 8 2010, 09:18 PM~18770760
> *This man knows what he is talking about.  Noids dont just go out like a light bulb, they wear out.  And your not using 1 your using 2-3 and they are all doing the same thing together.
> Even a REAL O.G.ryder would know that.
> *


you are a lame fuck i ran my 2nd set up for 2 yrs and only burned 1 noid getin heavy on the swich one night in traffic started a small fire but when i replaced the 1 noid that caused all that and some wiring shit was cool and never had a problem with that again its all about if your shits installed correctly your not as likely to have problems


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by O.G.ryder530_@Oct 8 2010, 11:12 PM~18770998
> *you are a lame fuck i ran my 2nd  set up for 2 yrs and only burned 1 noid getin heavy on the swich one night in traffic started a small fire but when i replaced the 1 noid that caused all that and some wiring shit was cool and never had a problem with that again its all about  if your shits installed correctly your not as likely to have problems
> *


 :0


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by O.G.ryder530_@Oct 8 2010, 11:12 PM~18770998
> *you are a lame fuck i ran my 2nd  set up for 2 yrs and only burned 1 noid getin heavy on the swich one night in traffic started a small fire but when i replaced the 1 noid that caused all that and some wiring shit was cool and never had a problem with that again its all about  if your shits installed correctly your not as likely to have problems
> *




Lame ? Dont think so. Im just not a cheep ass when it comes to noids. I know first hand that you dont chance a settup or car just to save a dollar.

You had 2 settups , O WOW nice. But dont even have a lifted car anymore cause your on here looking for ( hydro kits) and had (been out the game for a minute).

But come on here like you king of the streets. Funny.

Tell you what, you do things your way and I'll do mine my way.


----------



## O.G.ryder530 (Oct 5, 2010)

whatever biiatch what since i didnt have a shit load of setups in my car i dont know what the fuck im doing yeah the 1st was a little ghetto so i stripped my trunk and did shit up right made and never had but i prob.but lifted more cars than just mine . never claimed to be king of the streets either guess u didnt read homeboys original post he wanted to know how to check the noids so i told him. yep ive been out the game for a min. so fucking whatand im not looking for any kits i just wanted to know who had the best shit these days ya feel me so dont get feelin real tough,funny, or cool behind your keyboard tryin ta diss somebody


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by O.G.ryder530_@Oct 9 2010, 12:22 PM~18772053
> *whatever biiatch what since i didnt have a shit load of setups in my car i dont know what the fuck im doing  yeah the 1st was a little ghetto so i stripped my trunk and did shit up right made and never had but i prob.but lifted more cars than just mine . never claimed to be king of the streets either guess u didnt read homeboys original post he wanted to know how to check the noids so i told him. yep ive been out the game for a  min. so fucking whatand im not looking for any kits i just wanted to know who had the best shit these days ya feel me so dont get feelin real tough,funny, or cool behind your keyboard tryin ta  diss somebody
> *


wow, you been here a couple of days and already made an ass out of yourself.



good luck. :uh:


----------



## O.G.ryder530 (Oct 5, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 9 2010, 09:44 AM~18772353
> *wow, you been here a couple of days and already made an ass out of yourself.
> good luck. :uh:
> *


oh well i aint gonna let some punk talk shit and not say somethin back thats cool if he's got his way of doin shit i got mine u got yours i dont dog u or that dude well i guess i said that was lame but damn that dude really starts talkin shit if that dude edmund really owns a hydraulic business and i was an outsider listening in on the coversation dude baggin on people i wouldnt do business with him i own a business and if somebody did their tile all fucked up im not gonna bag on em ima try and get in their $ pocket $ and fix that shit i didnt bag on homie cuz he cant spell ''costom'' custom hyd. but i guess that just ''cost'' him a customer .


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by O.G.ryder530_@Oct 9 2010, 02:09 PM~18772444
> *oh well i aint gonna let some punk talk shit and not say somethin back thats cool if he's got his way of doin shit i got mine u got yours i dont dog u  or that  dude  well i guess i said that was lame but damn that dude really starts talkin shit if that dude edmund really owns a hydraulic business and i was an outsider listening  in on the coversation dude baggin on people i wouldnt do business with him  i own a business and if somebody did their tile all fucked up im not gonna bag on em ima try and get in their $ pocket $ and fix that shit i didnt bag on homie cuz he cant spell ''costom'' custom hyd. but i guess that just ''cost'' him a customer .
> *


how old are you? 16?


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

damn homie... 

log out ... step away from the site for a couple years, then come back.. we dont need the bullshit

homie is right ... replace ALL noids... every time... no ghetto shit when electric fires can happen, or when its at the price of your setup...

there are car builders, and car drivers.. real builders do shit right so it doesnt need done again and again, especially on electronics...


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd+Oct 9 2010, 11:17 AM~18772478-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You as much everyone else knows how much time , money and effort it takes to build something nice.

You dont want to take a chance on the ONE PART of a hydraulic system that can take a car down in alot of ways. 

So why take that chance, ( cause Im lame)? So I guess I am then.


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by O.G.ryder530_@Oct 9 2010, 11:09 AM~18772444
> *oh well i aint gonna let some punk talk shit and not say somethin back thats cool if he's got his way of doin shit i got mine u got yours i dont dog u  or that  dude  well i guess i said that was lame but damn that dude really starts talkin shit if that dude edmund really owns a hydraulic business and i was an outsider listening  in on the coversation dude baggin on people i wouldnt do business with him  i own a business and if somebody did their tile all fucked up im not gonna bag on em ima try and get in their $ pocket $ and fix that shit i didnt bag on homie cuz he cant spell ''costom'' custom hyd. but i guess that just ''cost'' him a customer .
> *




Ha Ha, you came out calling me lame after my first post. Why I dont know? I was just give dude a reason why not to re-use the other noides. 
This had nothing to do with you.

As for a hydraulic business , I just do it on my free time now. So customers isnt a big deal. 

I still have a shop that is all mine and dont need to open the doors.

But I still have people punding them for me to do their cars. LOL

I did my first car back in 1981 and It been my (lifestyle) since the mid 70's and havent stoped .

Im not gonna post up anything that would do more bad than good.


----------



## Quagmire (Feb 27, 2010)

> _Originally posted by O.G.ryder530_@Oct 9 2010, 11:09 AM~18772444
> *oh well i aint gonna let some punk talk shit and not say somethin back thats cool if he's got his way of doin shit i got mine u got yours i dont dog u  or that  dude  well i guess i said that was lame but damn that dude really starts talkin shit if that dude edmund really owns a hydraulic business and i was an outsider listening  in on the coversation dude baggin on people i wouldnt do business with him  i own a business and if somebody did their tile all fucked up im not gonna bag on em ima try and get in their $ pocket $ and fix that shit i didnt bag on homie cuz he cant spell ''costom'' custom hyd. but i guess that just ''cost'' him a customer .
> *


SHUT


THE 



FUCK



UP.


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

:drama: I love when the new kid in town has to prove he's cool on the internetz. :cheesy:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Oct 11 2010, 09:06 AM~18781787
> *:drama:  I love when the new kid in town has to prove he's cool on the internetz. :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

i learned something new. 






edmunds costoms hyd<--- never noticed the "o" in custom before. :h5: 


and my two cents worth- is i would never just replace only the one. but im guessing this is common since. or lest should be lol


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Oct 11 2010, 07:35 AM~18782059
> *i learned something new.
> edmunds costoms hyd<--- never noticed the "o" in custom before.  :h5:
> 
> *



LOL LOL, the reason why I mis- spelled is that on the night I first became a member back in 02 . I came home from the shop late and had a few beers and didnt realized what I did till later.

I went into (my controls) to change it but couldnt figure it out. 

Shit Im still trying to remember how to post up the You Tube videos and just the link.


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Oct 11 2010, 10:45 AM~18783169
> *LOL LOL, the reason why I mis- spelled is that on the night I first became a member back in 02 .  I came home from the shop late and had a few beers and didnt realized what I did till later.
> 
> I went into (my controls) to change it but couldnt figure it out.
> ...


lol. sounds like me.. my first screen name was clasic customs :angry: 

i finally just started over :biggrin: 


and if you figure out the youtube thing, share with the rest of us dumbass non tech people :biggrin:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Oct 11 2010, 01:49 PM~18783198
> *lol. sounds like me.. my first screen name was clasic customs  :angry:
> 
> i finally just started over  :biggrin:
> ...


[youtube**] add the youtube number here [/youtube**]




leave out the asterics


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)




----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

well golly damn. this stupid ass topic just turned into the best topic of the day :biggrin: 


thanks edmunds and " j".. topic saved lol


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)




----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Oct 11 2010, 10:49 AM~18783198
> *lol. sounds like me.. my first screen name was clasic customs  :angry:
> 
> i finally just started over  :biggrin:
> *


Dont you lose all you post and your start date too if you do.

Shit its took me 8 years just to get up to 2000 post. And im on here every day and kinda known on here.

I hold my 2002 member with pride.


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Oct 11 2010, 11:10 AM~18783351
> *well golly damn.  this stupid ass topic just turned into the best topic of the day  :biggrin:
> thanks edmunds and " j".. topic saved lol
> *



Shit you got the juice now, Ill have to save this too.


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Oct 11 2010, 11:15 AM~18783397
> *Dont you lose all you post and your start date too if you do.
> 
> Shit its took me 8 years just to get up to 2000 post.  And im on here every day and kinda known on here.
> ...



yea. everything started fresh.. i still have the og name.. doesnt happen that much anymore. but when i came back some people wanted to call me a newbie.. till i bust out the og miss spelled name lol :biggrin:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Oct 11 2010, 02:20 PM~18783421
> *yea. everything started fresh.. i still have the og name.. doesnt happen that much anymore. but when i came back some people wanted to call me a newbie.. till i bust out SOME BAD ASS ROTISSERIES lol  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Oct 11 2010, 12:27 PM~18783830
> *:wow:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Just contact a mod and have them change your username. That simple. A million people on here have changed their names a million times, in addition to having a million other fake names.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Oct 11 2010, 04:23 PM~18784220
> *in addition to having a million other fake names.
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## OutHopeU (Jan 21, 2011)

> _Originally posted by binky79_@Oct 8 2010, 09:52 PM~18770617
> *Its noit lame its smart. Your running 36-72 volts threw a solenoid that I designed to run at 12 volts if one has worn out the others aren't far behind them. I would rather spend $20-$25 on 3 noids then $100 on a motor when they fuck it up. Or even worse hundreds of dollars when they start on fire.
> *


This is what I do :werd: :yes: :rimshot: :h5:


----------



## kasem1963 (May 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by edmunds costoms hyd_@Oct 8 2010, 05:41 PM~18769506
> *I never re-use noids, they are put in at the same time. That means to me that the others that didnt burn are next in line and probley close to burning.
> Why chance a fire or messing up a pump, hose, cylinder, gear ect.
> *


 :yessad: :thumbsup:


----------



## Pelon336 (Sep 19, 2012)

O.G.ryder530 said:


> only use one side of the jumper cables red or black it dont matter and use it as a heavy duty jumper wire to jump your noids where your power cable is connected and go down the line of noids and dont use those shittty noid connectors they suck make your own heavy duty cables about 3 or 4'' so when a noid goes u just disconnect the cables unscrew the noid and switch it out instead of pullin the whole stip of noids


Hey og where do I connect the other side of the cable..do I cpnnect it ti like another car or to like any battery from my set up..can u like draw me a quick scketch..n thnxz for all tha help..


----------

